# Colson Fairy Sport Racer



## Wayne (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Colson Fairy Sport Racer built around 1932. I do not know anyone that has ever seen one before. How rare is this cool four wheeled childrens vehicle?

Thank you,
Wayne


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 18, 2012)

I bet you're right, how about some pics!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to see what you have, too! 

Dave


----------



## Wayne (Nov 27, 2012)

*Colson Sport Racer*



Oldbikes said:


> I bet you're right, how about some pics!!




I have pictures posted in my profile. (I am new at this 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, never seen one quite like that before.  Is there a Colson badge or the like on it somewhere?  Pretty cool 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

I've never seen one before. Very cool! Now all you need to do is get rid of all that other crap in that room and you'll have a proper workshop going. I'm sure that your wife won't mind. What material is the belt made of?


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of workshop is that? theres no oil or grease on the floor.


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 28, 2012)

*racer*

im not riding it ,you ride it no im not riding it ,lets get mikie he will ride it he will ride any thing. LOL
MAN THAT IS COOL BUT WITH NOTHING TO HOLD TO GOING DOWN HILL ID FALL OFF AND THATS NOT
GOOD.


----------



## rosskings (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah, haha, agree, im not riding it ,you ride it no im not riding it ,lets get mikie he will ride it he will ride any thing. thanks


----------



## spook1s (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll have to say, I've not seen many, but I'm not as "aged" as some of the folks on here!... 

I'd fly that thing down a hill!! Hold on to the rail on the back of the seat IF you HAVE to hold on at all!!

It needs some nickel plated parts to really give it some distinction!  The seat rail is supposed to be plated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 29, 2012)

Interesting design! I'll have to look that one up when I get a chance and see if I can find any info on it.

Dave


----------



## spook1s (Nov 29, 2012)

Dave, You will find a lot of good info on it. That's how I found out about the nickel plating on the seat rail. You will probably find a 1932 catalog page with a listing of features. Even explains the "drive mechanism"!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 3, 2012)

Oldbikes said:


> Wow, never seen one quite like that before.  Is there a Colson badge or the like on it somewhere?  Pretty cool
> 
> Thanks for the pics.




No, the badge is not on it.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Colson Sport head badge*

pm sent of sport headbadge


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 3, 2013)

*colson sport head badge pictures*



Wayne said:


> I have a Colson Fairy Sport Racer built around 1932. I do not know anyone that has ever seen one before. How rare is this cool four wheeled childrens vehicle?
> 
> Thank you,
> Wayne




pictures now uploaded


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a pretty ornate head badge for a Colson. Thanks for posting the pics!

Dave


----------



## Nellen0 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm crazy about racing and i want to get some more informations about racing if anyone have more informations than share here with us...


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a ad for one from 1938. It is a little bit different design.


----------

